# Solved: Network Controller Driver



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Model: Samsung n150 Plus
Problem: Network control driver cannot be found = no wireless internet.

A friend had me fix her computer, the thing was wrecked beyond belief.
I did a clean install and she upgraded from the windows 7 starter that came with it to windows 7 ultimate 32 bit.

The installation went fine and I had to manually install some drivers to get everything up and running once again.
When I went to install the network driver, it gave me an error that said "sorry, this does not work on this operation system," I tried it in safe mode and it installed fine there. When I went back to normal mode still no network connection at all.

Device manager says that my network controller driver is not installed, but when I try to install the proper drivers nothing works.
I have had a friend look at it as well with no luck, what's weird is the LAN for ethernet works just fine, but not the wireless.

I have downloaded some of the drivers from here http://www.laptop-driver.net/samsung-n150-windows-xp-windows-7-drivers/

Any suggestions, because I have exhausted most of my resources?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a driver screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope this helps.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at this site 
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads

use 
Category1 - Laptops
Sub-Category - Ultra Mobile PCs
Model Name - NP-N150
Model Code - I did not know your code - so you need to look for that on the laptop

should give you the drivers needed for that machine 
The other device with the ! is almost certainly your wireless adapter


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Try this. Right click on "Network Controller" in the device manager, select "Properties". When this window comes up, select the "Details" tab. Change the "Property" to "Hardware IDs", and take a screenshot of what you see. This will help us determine the exact device you have installed in the computer.


----------



## Kettleman (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi there, i just battled with this myself upon doing the exact same thing with my Samsung N210plus (going from Win7 Starter to complete wipe to Win7 ultimate 32bit).

Only just found the solution myself which is to install the Broadcom Wireless BCM43xx driver on the following link.

http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/dr.../companies/broadcom/models/bcm4311/19034.html

I assume this would work for you too since i had literally the same identical problem as your's, made an account just to help out someone with the same issue haha =].

Good luck  
*Broadcom Wireless BCM43xx Vista/7 Driver v.5.100.249.2*

*Broadcom Wireless BCM43xx Vista/7 Driver v.5.100.249.2*

*Broadcom Wireless BCM43xx Vista/7 Driver v.5.100.249.2*


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Kettleman said:


> Hi there, i just battled with this myself upon doing the exact same thing with my Samsung N210plus (going from Win7 Starter to complete wipe to Win7 ultimate 32bit).
> 
> Only just found the solution myself which is to install the Broadcom Wireless BCM43xx driver on the following link.
> 
> ...


YES!!!!! THIS DID IT!!!

Thank you all for your wonderful help, this forum is great.

I wonder why this driver is not listed?


----------



## Kettleman (Jan 8, 2011)

Great glad it worked for you, yeah strange that Samsung don't seem to acknoledge the driver at all on their website when it turns out to be vital but oh well problem solved =]


----------

